# MEDION® ERAZER® X6813 mit i5-2410 und nvidia gtx 460



## SpieleKing (30. Juli 2011)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6813 mit i5-2410 und nvidia gtx 460*

Hallo Leute
Ich suche nach einem neuen Notebook und bin bei Medion gelanden.Aus geldgründen sticht mir das Erazer ins auge mit i5-2410 und nvidia gtx 460m für 899 euro.Wollte eigentlich ein i7 aber das Notebook ist preisleistungmässig echt gut und der umfang (bluray usw.) ist mir wichtiger als ein i7.kann man mit dem i5 zocken ? Wird meistens für Spiele geutzt werden.

Technische Angaben:


CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2410M Prozessor
Betriebssystem: Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit (OEM Version)
Taktfrequenz: 2,3 Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher Kapazität: 4 GB
Arbeitsspeicher Typ: DDR3 1333 MHz
Anzahl RAM-Steckplätze: 2
belegte RAM-Steckplätze: 2
Festplattenkapazität: 500 GB
Bildschirmdiagonale: 39,6 cm (15,6")
Seitenverhältnis: 16:9
Auflösung: 1920x1080 Pixel
Bildschirmtyp: glänzende Oberfläche (glare)
LED Backlight: Ja
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX460M DirectX® 11 Grafik mit 1536 MB GDDR5 Speicher und digitalem HDMI Audio-/Video-Ausgang
Blu-ray Laufwerk / Multi-Standard DVD-/CD-Brenner mit DVD-RAM und Dual Layer Unterstützung
 *Sie dürfen nur Kopien des Materials erstellen, dessen  Urheberrechtsinhaber Sie sind bzw. für das Sie vom Urheberrechtsinhaber  eine Kopiererlaubnis erhalten haben. Wenn Sie nicht der  Urheberrechtsinhaber sind bzw. keine Kopiererlaubnis vom  Urheberrechtsinhaber erhalten haben, verletzen Sie möglicherweise das  Urheberrecht und unterliegen eventuell Schadensersatzansprüchen.
High Definition Audio mit 2 Lautsprechern & 1 Subwoofer -  Dolby Home Theater® v3 zertifiziert
Gaming optimierte Tastatur mit farblich hervorgehobenem W-A-S-D Block

 Integrierte 3,0 MP Webcam und Mikrofon

 USB 3.0 und eSATA Anschluss
 *Akku*



Akku Zellenanzahl: 9
 *Anschlüsse*



Multikartenleser für SD, SDHC, MMC, MS, MS-Pro Speicherkarten (Speicherkarten nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten)

 1x eSATA
2x USB 3.0  (abwärtskompatibel zu USB 2.0)*
2x USB 2.0
1x HDMI out
1x VGA out
1x LAN (RJ45)
 
*Audio (Diese Anschlüsse sind je nach Softwareeinstellung nutzbar): *

1x Mikrofon
1x Line in
1x Line out inkl. S/PDIF
1x Side out
8-Kanal Audio out (analog + S/PDIF)
 

 *USB 3.0-Anschlüsse sind abwärtskompatibel. Eine erhöhte  Geschwindigkeit setzt PC-Peripherie voraus, die USB 3.0 unterstützt.  Ansonsten gelten die Standard-Übertragungsraten, die über USB 2.0  erreicht werden.
Integriertes Bluetooth® 3.0 (kompatibel zu 2.1 + EDR)
Netzwerk Controller Gigabit LAN (10/100/1000 Mbit/s.)
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 1030 Schnelles Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 n-Standard Technologie


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2011)

Klar, man kann da auch mit einem i5 gut zocken, vor allem da die Grafikkarte sowieso für die Spiele bzw Grafikmodi, die nen Quadcore wirklich nötig brauchen, arg knapp wäre - eine mobile GTx 460 ist bei weitem nicht so stark wie eine Desktop-GTX460. Aber für den preis ist bei einem Notebook halt nicht mehr drin

Hier hast Du benchmarks mit der GTX460m auch mit vielen Spielen als Anhaltspunkt: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ Wenn Du auf die Werte klickst, werden auch Details zur CPU gezeigt, die dabei verwendet wurde - auf den ersten Blick haben die da aber nur welche mit nem Quad getestet. Vlt. zieh dann wegen des Dualcores ein paar Prozent ab, wobei der Dualcore eben auch einen höheren takt hat, d.h. das Fehlen der zwei weiteren Kerne gleicht der i5 in viele Spielen aus bzw. ist sogar besser, wenn das Spiel keines mit Quadcore-Optimierung ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (31. Juli 2011)

danke schonmal für deien erneute hilfe  
Ja klar wollte halt das maximale haben fürs geld und ich habe für den preis bei keinem anderen Notebook eine gtx 460m gesehen ist ja schon eine von den besten Notebook grafikkarten(rede hier von einer einzelnen graka).
Und klar weiß auch das die nicht so stark ist ,wie eine fürn Desktop pc aber die sollte trotzdem stark genug sein für die meisten spiele,zeigen auch die test.Naja aber ich kann auch ruhig zum i5 greifen? 
Für spiele die kein quatcore unterstüzen gibt es ja programme die die cpus selber steuern,hab selber so eins und es ist genial kann den quat voll ausnutzen bei jedem spiel.
Naja sorry da sich immer so doofe fragen stelle, aber bin bei notebooks noch grün hinter den ohren und besonders bei den i-cpu's, hab selber nur ein normalen Desktop =P


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2011)

Is ja kein Thema   Es ist halt wie gesagt so, dass ein starker Dualcore besser sein kann als ein Quadcore. Vielleicht schau bei dem Link zu dem Grafikchip mal rechts: da sind weitere Grafikchips, schau zB mal die Nvidia 540m, da gibt es sicher einige Benches mit Dual- UND Quadcore, so dass Du sehen kannst, ob und bei welchen SPielen es da wirklich Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## SpieleKing (31. Juli 2011)

Hab grade geguckt bei der gt540m also bei manchen spielen ist das notebook mit einem i5 schneler und manachmal der i7 aber dan auch nur 2 frames


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2011)

das ist eben das, was ich meinte. Es kann natürlich sein, weil die GTx460m besser ist, dass es in manchen Spielen dann mit nem Quad doch merkbar besser ist. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es ja auch nicht so, dass Du jetzt überlegst, für 50-100€ mehr eines mit nem Quad zu kaufen, sondern es gibt ja nur dieses eine Modell, oder?


----------



## SpieleKing (31. Juli 2011)

ab 999 gibt es einen mit einem i7 aber einen alten 740QM.
Der hat zwar 6 gb aber ok 4gb sind heutzutage noch nicht mal voll ausgereizt was Spiele angeht.
Und ein anderen gibt es für 1049 euro, der hat den neuen i7 2630 drinnen und hat 8 gb ram,zudem liegt das spiel shogun 2 bei.
wollte mir auch erst den kaufen, aber wollte so wenig wie möglich zahlen.
der mit dem alten i7 ist zwar ein quat, aber er ist halt älter und ich denke mal denen den neuen i5 hat er es auch schwer.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2011)

Also, der "alte" ist nicht wirklich schlechter, die neueren haben eher Vorteile beim Strom, sind aber nicht schlecht. Aber die Frage ist halt, ob es den Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (1. August 2011)

mh stimmt also denke mal bei dem für 1049 ist es wert also was den technischen vorteil angeht.
Aber es sind halt 150 euro mehr und es ist ja schonmal ne nette summe unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2011)

Hier wären noch Alternativen mit ähnlichen, aber anderen nicht ganz so starken Grafikchips:

MSI GX680R-i748LW7P (0016F211-SKU1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und Acer Aspire Ethos 5943G-7744G75Bnss, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.R6H02.009) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SpieleKing (1. August 2011)

ja ok aber die kosten ja auch wieder 999 euro und können preis leistung echt mit dem medion mithalten, mir ist ja auch der blu ray wichtig und usb 3.0 und der medion hat alles und zudem noch nen full hd.Trotzdem danke


----------

